# Solved: Please Help----



## KarenSRD (May 8, 2007)

I have no idea what's going on with my computer. Every time I go online, there are application hangs and everything shuts down. A few different people have been using the computer so I'm not real sure what's going on. Here's an Adware Scan:
Noadware 4.0 --------------------------

Reference File = C:\Program Files\NoAdware3\noadware4_060507.na

---------------------------

Spyware Name = BearShare

Location = HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\magnet\URL Protocol

Type = RegValue

Spyware Name = BazookaBar

Location = HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\UninstallString

Type = RegValue

Spyware Name = Spyware.NetVizor

Location = HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\DisplayName

Type = RegValue

Spyware Name = Adware.Trymedia

Location = HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\trymedia systems

Type = RegKey

Spyware Name = Adware.Trymedia

Location = HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\trymedia systems\activemark software

Type = RegKey

Spyware Name = Hijacker.InternetExplorerZoneHijack

Location = HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2836612162-2111899814-2294053649-1007\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\archiviosex.net

Type = RegKey

Spyware Name = Hijacker.InternetExplorerZoneHijack

Location = HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2836612162-2111899814-2294053649-1007\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\archiviosex.net\www

Type = RegKey

Spyware Name = Tracking Cookie

Location = about

Type = Cookie

Spyware Name = Tracking Cookie

Location = ad

Type = Cookie

Spyware Name = Tracking Cookie

Location = GeoCities

Type = Cookie

Spyware Name = Tracking Cookie

Location = mail

Type = Cookie

Spyware Name = Tracking Cookie

Location = mail

Type = Cookie

Spyware Name = Tracking Cookie

Location = mail

Type = Cookie

Spyware Name = Tracking Cookie

Location = pogo

Type = Cookie

Spyware Name = Tracking Cookie

Location = server.iad.liveperson

Type = Cookie

Spyware Name = EliteMedia

Location = C:\WINDOWS\help\nocontnt.gid

Type = File

Spyware Name = AmberValletta

Location = C:\Program Files\filesubmit

Type = Directory

Spyware Name = ISTbar

Location = C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\kyf.dat

Type = File

Here's a HiJack This log:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:59:28 PM, on 7/25/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\cmdagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\BILLPS~1\WINPAT~1\WinPatrol.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\CPF.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Gmail Notifier\gnotify.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = \blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\Userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.03.0000.1005\en-xu\stmain.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: HP View - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpdtlk02.dll
O3 - Toolbar: SE-Toolbar - {691AFBC1-3C46-406D-AD22-EB3A0F665FC1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\setoolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-us\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinPatrol] "C:\PROGRA~1\BILLPS~1\WINPAT~1\WinPatrol.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pure Networks Port Magic] "C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [COMODO Firewall Pro] "C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\CPF.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BackupNotify] c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\backupnotify.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [YSearchProtection] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8 - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - https://install.charter.com/diskless/bin/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {05D44720-58E3-49E6-BDF6-D00330E511D3} (StagingUI Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binFrameWork/v10/StagingUI.cab40641.cab
O16 - DPF: {13EC55CF-D993-475B-9ACA-F4A384957956} (Controller Class) - https://www.windowsonecare.com/install/cli/1.1.1067.14/WinSSWebAgent.CAB
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=39204
O16 - DPF: {193C772A-87BE-4B19-A7BB-445B226FE9A1} (ewidoOnlineScan Control) - http://download.ewido.net/ewidoOnlineScan.cab
O16 - DPF: {200B3EE9-7242-4EFD-B1E4-D97EE825BA53} (VerifyGMN Class) - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn/install/hpobjinstaller_gmn.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {2DFF31F9-7893-4922-AF66-C9A1EB4EBB31} (Rhapsody Player Engine) - http://forms.real.com/real/player/d.../mrkt/rhapx/RhapsodyPlayerEngine_Inst_Win.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {31E68DE2-5548-4B23-88F0-C51E6A0F695E} (Microsoft PID Sniffer) - https://support.microsoft.com/OAS/ActiveX/odc.cab
O16 - DPF: {37DF41B2-61DB-4CAC-A755-CFB3C7EE7F40} - http://esupport.aol.com/help/acp2/engine/aolcoach_core_1.cab
O16 - DPF: {3BB54395-5982-4788-8AF4-B5388FFDD0D8} (ZoneBuddy Class) - http://zone.msn.com/BinFrameWork/v10/ZBuddy.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {49232000-16E4-426C-A231-62846947304B} - http://ipgweb.cce.hp.com/rdqcpc/downloads/sysinfo.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by103fd.bay103.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5736C456-EA94-4AAC-BB08-917ABDD035B3} (ZonePAChat Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/ZPAChat.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase8300.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {6632A7E9-FE1F-43D2-A04A-A15951ED63E0} - http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1127183225093
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {7F8C8173-AD80-4807-AA75-5672F22B4582} (ICSScanner Class) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/ICSScanner37360.cab
O16 - DPF: {94EB57FE-2720-496C-B33F-D9353C6E23F7} (F-Secure Online Scanner 2.1) - http://www.charter.net/files/charter/securitysuite/fscax.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9BDF4724-10AA-43D5-BD15-AEA0D2287303} (ZPA_TexasHoldem Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zpagames/zpa_txhe.cab43895.cab
O16 - DPF: {AB86CE53-AC9F-449F-9399-D8ABCA09EC09} (Get_ActiveX Control) - https://h17000.www1.hp.com/ewfrf-JAVA/Secure/HPGetDownloadManager.ocx
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/yautocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1ACD2D8-7312-4D06-BECD-90EB094D2277} - http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {D77EF652-9A6B-40C8-A4B9-1C0697C6CF41} (TikGames Online Control) - http://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/shapo/shapo.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA2AA6CF-5C7A-4B71-BC3B-C771BB369937} (StadiumProxy Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/StProxy.cab41227.cab
O16 - DPF: {F54C1137-5E34-4B95-95A5-BA56D4D8D743} (Secure Delivery) - http://www.gamespot.com/KDX/kdx.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: RegCompact - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\RegCompact.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Comodo Application Agent (CmdAgent) - COMODO - C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\cmdagent.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi again Karen, let me see who I can find to assist you.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Download Superantispyware (SAS) free home version

http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispywarefreevspro.html

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
·	It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click Yes.
·	Under Configuration and Preferences, click the Preferences button.
·	Click the Scanning Control tab.
·	Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked:
o	Close browsers before scanning
o	Scan for tracking cookies
o	Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
o	Please leave the others unchecked.
o	Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.
·	On the main screen, under Scan for Harmful Software click Scan your computer.
·	On the left check C:\Fixed Drive.
·	On the right, under Complete Scan, choose Perform Complete Scan.
·	Click Next to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
·	After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click OK.
·	Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click Next.
·	It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click Yes.
·	To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
o	After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
o	Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o	Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o	It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
o	Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.
·	Click close and close again to exit the program.
·	Please paste that information here for me *with a new HijackThis log*.

This will take some time!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks MFD :up: I was just about to send you a private message


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

:up: :up:


----------



## KarenSRD (May 8, 2007)

Here's the SuperAntiSpyware:
SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 08/08/2007 at 12:21 PM

Application Version : 3.9.1008

Core Rules Database Version : 3281
Trace Rules Database Version: 1292

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 02:39:06

Memory items scanned : 389
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 5795
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 112322
File threats detected : 16

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Documents and Settings\aSUNSHINE\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\aSUNSHINE\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\aSUNSHINE\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\aSUNSHINE\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\aSUNSHINE\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\aSUNSHINE\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\aSUNSHINE\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\aSUNSHINE\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\aSUNSHINE\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\aSUNSHINE\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\aSUNSHINE\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\aSUNSHINE\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\aSUNSHINE\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\aSUNSHINE\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\aSUNSHINE\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\aSUNSHINE\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt

Here's the HiJack This log:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:34:50 PM, on 8/8/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\cmdagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\BILLPS~1\WINPAT~1\WinPatrol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\CPF.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Gmail Notifier\gnotify.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = \blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\Userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.03.0000.1005\en-xu\stmain.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: HP View - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpdtlk02.dll
O3 - Toolbar: SE-Toolbar - {691AFBC1-3C46-406D-AD22-EB3A0F665FC1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\setoolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-us\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinPatrol] "C:\PROGRA~1\BILLPS~1\WINPAT~1\WinPatrol.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [COMODO Firewall Pro] "C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\CPF.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BackupNotify] c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\backupnotify.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [YSearchProtection] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8 - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - https://install.charter.com/diskless/bin/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {05D44720-58E3-49E6-BDF6-D00330E511D3} (StagingUI Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binFrameWork/v10/StagingUI.cab40641.cab
O16 - DPF: {13EC55CF-D993-475B-9ACA-F4A384957956} (Controller Class) - https://www.windowsonecare.com/install/cli/1.1.1067.14/WinSSWebAgent.CAB
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=39204
O16 - DPF: {193C772A-87BE-4B19-A7BB-445B226FE9A1} (ewidoOnlineScan Control) - http://download.ewido.net/ewidoOnlineScan.cab
O16 - DPF: {200B3EE9-7242-4EFD-B1E4-D97EE825BA53} (VerifyGMN Class) - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn/install/hpobjinstaller_gmn.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {2DFF31F9-7893-4922-AF66-C9A1EB4EBB31} (Rhapsody Player Engine) - http://forms.real.com/real/player/d.../mrkt/rhapx/RhapsodyPlayerEngine_Inst_Win.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {31E68DE2-5548-4B23-88F0-C51E6A0F695E} (Microsoft PID Sniffer) - https://support.microsoft.com/OAS/ActiveX/odc.cab
O16 - DPF: {37DF41B2-61DB-4CAC-A755-CFB3C7EE7F40} - http://esupport.aol.com/help/acp2/engine/aolcoach_core_1.cab
O16 - DPF: {3BB54395-5982-4788-8AF4-B5388FFDD0D8} (ZoneBuddy Class) - http://zone.msn.com/BinFrameWork/v10/ZBuddy.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {49232000-16E4-426C-A231-62846947304B} - http://ipgweb.cce.hp.com/rdqcpc/downloads/sysinfo.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by103fd.bay103.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5736C456-EA94-4AAC-BB08-917ABDD035B3} (ZonePAChat Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/ZPAChat.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase8300.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {6632A7E9-FE1F-43D2-A04A-A15951ED63E0} - http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1127183225093
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {7E980B9B-8AE5-466A-B6D6-DA8CF814E78A} (MJLauncherCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/chnz/default/mjolauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {7F8C8173-AD80-4807-AA75-5672F22B4582} (ICSScanner Class) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/ICSScanner37360.cab
O16 - DPF: {94EB57FE-2720-496C-B33F-D9353C6E23F7} (F-Secure Online Scanner 2.1) - http://www.charter.net/files/charter/securitysuite/fscax.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9BDF4724-10AA-43D5-BD15-AEA0D2287303} (ZPA_TexasHoldem Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zpagames/zpa_txhe.cab43895.cab
O16 - DPF: {AB86CE53-AC9F-449F-9399-D8ABCA09EC09} (Get_ActiveX Control) - https://h17000.www1.hp.com/ewfrf-JAVA/Secure/HPGetDownloadManager.ocx
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/yautocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1ACD2D8-7312-4D06-BECD-90EB094D2277} - http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {D77EF652-9A6B-40C8-A4B9-1C0697C6CF41} (TikGames Online Control) - http://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/shapo/shapo.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA2AA6CF-5C7A-4B71-BC3B-C771BB369937} (StadiumProxy Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/StProxy.cab41227.cab
O16 - DPF: {F54C1137-5E34-4B95-95A5-BA56D4D8D743} (Secure Delivery) - http://www.gamespot.com/KDX/kdx.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: RegCompact - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\RegCompact.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - AOL LLC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Comodo Application Agent (CmdAgent) - COMODO - C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\cmdagent.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Nothing there

*NOTE: If you have downloaded ComboFix previously please delete that version and download it again!*

Download this file :

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sectools/sUBs/ComboFix.exe
or
http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/Beta/ComboFix.exe

Double click combofix.exe & follow the prompts.
When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Post that log and a HiJack log in your next reply

Note: 
Do not mouseclick combofix's window while its running. That may cause it to stall


----------



## KarenSRD (May 8, 2007)

ComboFix 07-08-04.3 - "aSUNSHINE" 2007-08-08 14:54:47.1 - NTFS

((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2007-07-08 to 2007-08-08 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2007-08-08 14:51	51,200	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\nircmd.exe
2007-08-02 15:20	33,588	-ra------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\wanatw4.sys
2007-08-02 15:08 d--h-----	C:\TEMP
2007-07-28 13:24 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\MumboJumbo

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2007-08-08 12:34	12455	--a--c---	C:\Program Files\hijackthis.log
2007-08-08 12:34	---------	d--------	C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware
2007-08-02 15:59	---------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Pure Networks
2007-08-02 15:56	---------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL
2007-08-02 15:55	---------	d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ASUNSH~1\APPLIC~1\AOL
2007-07-04 23:44	15	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\popcinfo.dat
2007-06-24 13:31	---------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Advanced Spyware Remover
2007-06-09 23:41	---------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Apple Software Update
2007-05-16 10:12	86528	--a--c---	C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\directdb.dll
2007-05-16 10:12	85504	--a--c---	C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\wabimp.dll
2007-05-16 10:12	683520	--a--c---	C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\inetcomm.dll
2007-05-16 10:12	683520	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetcomm.dll
2007-05-16 10:12	510976	--a--c---	C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\wab32.dll
2007-05-16 10:12	1314816	--a--c---	C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\msoe.dll
2006-10-26 18:02	11763	--a--c---	C:\Program Files\startuplist.txt
2005-10-22 10:17	1951432	--a------	C:\Program Files\ppviewer.exe
2005-10-07 13:52	10544	--a------	C:\Program Files\hijackthis100705.txt
2005-06-14 20:58	457	--a--c---	C:\Program Files\INSTALL.LOG
2005-02-16 11:06	218112	--a------	C:\Program Files\HijackThis.exe
2004-04-18 05:33	1222301	--a------	C:\Program Files\dushku.zip
2004-04-17 03:34	21247	--a------	C:\Program Files\Xmen cursors.zip
2002-09-07 02:47	144	--a--c---	C:\Program Files\pcdocrx_order.html
2001-06-22 13:34	24576	--a------	C:\Program Files\Common Files\ldrarc.exe
2001-03-11 07:59	766	--a--c---	C:\Program Files\pcdoc.ico

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"QuickTime Task"="C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2006-07-01 13:22]
"WinPatrol"="C:\PROGRA~1\BILLPS~1\WINPAT~1\WinPatrol.exe" [2006-07-20 21:38]
"UserFaultCheck"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\dumprep 0 -u" []
"HPDJ Taskbar Utility"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe" [2003-03-12 06:23]
"Windows Defender"="C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" [2006-11-03 18:20]
"avast!"="C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe" [2007-04-30 10:42]
"COMODO Firewall Pro"="C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\CPF.exe" [2007-05-08 08:12]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"msnmsgr"="C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" [2006-01-24 14:37]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2004-08-04 02:56]
"BackupNotify"="c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\backupnotify.exe" [2003-06-22 15:25]
"YSearchProtection"="C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe" [2007-03-28 17:10]

[HKEY_USERS\.default\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run]
"DWQueuedReporting"="C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ShellExecuteHooks]
"{5AE067D3-9AFB-48E0-853A-EBB7F4A000DA}"= C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASSEH.DLL [2006-12-20 13:55 77824]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\!SASWinLogon] 
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll 2007-04-19 13:41 294912 C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\RegCompact] 
RegCompact.dll 2006-04-10 18:42 138552 C:\WINDOWS\system32\RegCompact.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^America Online 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk]
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\America Online 9.0 Tray Icon.lnkCommon Startup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk]
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnkCommon Startup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^PopSubtract.lnk]
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\PopSubtract.lnkCommon Startup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnk]
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnkCommon Startup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Updates from HP.lnk]
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\Updates from HP.lnkCommon Startup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^aSUNSHINE^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^spamsubtract.lnk]
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\spamsubtract.lnkStartup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Acme.PCHButton]
C:\PROGRA~1\HPINST~1\Pavilion\XPHNABP4EN\plugin\bin\pchbutton.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\AOLCC]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\BackupNotify]
c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\backupnotify.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\cBl1s]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\gcasServ]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\HotKeysCmds]
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\mmtask]
"C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\msnmsgr]
"C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\QuickTime Task]
"C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\RealTray]
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\TkBellExe]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\{0228e555-4f9c-4e35-a3ec-b109a192b4c2}]
C:\Program Files\Google\Gmail Notifier\gnotify.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\services]
"Fax"=3 (0x3)

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountpoints2\D]
AutoRun\command- D:\Info.exe folder.htt 480 480

Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
2007-08-02 03:29:05 C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job - C:\Program Files\Apple Software Update\SoftwareUpdate.exe
2007-08-08 12:03:29 C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\MP Scheduled Scan.job - C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpCmdRun.exe

**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1061 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2007-08-08 15:02:21
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden registry entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0

**************************************************************************

Completion time: 2007-08-08 15:06:39

--- E O F ---


----------



## KarenSRD (May 8, 2007)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:12:34 PM, on 8/8/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\cmdagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\BILLPS~1\WINPAT~1\WinPatrol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\CPF.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Gmail Notifier\gnotify.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = \blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.03.0000.1005\en-xu\stmain.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: HP View - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpdtlk02.dll
O3 - Toolbar: SE-Toolbar - {691AFBC1-3C46-406D-AD22-EB3A0F665FC1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\setoolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-us\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinPatrol] "C:\PROGRA~1\BILLPS~1\WINPAT~1\WinPatrol.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [COMODO Firewall Pro] "C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\CPF.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BackupNotify] c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\backupnotify.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [YSearchProtection] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8 - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - https://install.charter.com/diskless/bin/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {05D44720-58E3-49E6-BDF6-D00330E511D3} (StagingUI Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binFrameWork/v10/StagingUI.cab40641.cab
O16 - DPF: {13EC55CF-D993-475B-9ACA-F4A384957956} (Controller Class) - https://www.windowsonecare.com/install/cli/1.1.1067.14/WinSSWebAgent.CAB
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=39204
O16 - DPF: {193C772A-87BE-4B19-A7BB-445B226FE9A1} (ewidoOnlineScan Control) - http://download.ewido.net/ewidoOnlineScan.cab
O16 - DPF: {200B3EE9-7242-4EFD-B1E4-D97EE825BA53} (VerifyGMN Class) - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn/install/hpobjinstaller_gmn.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {2DFF31F9-7893-4922-AF66-C9A1EB4EBB31} (Rhapsody Player Engine) - http://forms.real.com/real/player/d.../mrkt/rhapx/RhapsodyPlayerEngine_Inst_Win.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {31E68DE2-5548-4B23-88F0-C51E6A0F695E} (Microsoft PID Sniffer) - https://support.microsoft.com/OAS/ActiveX/odc.cab
O16 - DPF: {37DF41B2-61DB-4CAC-A755-CFB3C7EE7F40} - http://esupport.aol.com/help/acp2/engine/aolcoach_core_1.cab
O16 - DPF: {3BB54395-5982-4788-8AF4-B5388FFDD0D8} (ZoneBuddy Class) - http://zone.msn.com/BinFrameWork/v10/ZBuddy.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {49232000-16E4-426C-A231-62846947304B} - http://ipgweb.cce.hp.com/rdqcpc/downloads/sysinfo.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by103fd.bay103.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5736C456-EA94-4AAC-BB08-917ABDD035B3} (ZonePAChat Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/ZPAChat.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase8300.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {6632A7E9-FE1F-43D2-A04A-A15951ED63E0} - http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1127183225093
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {7E980B9B-8AE5-466A-B6D6-DA8CF814E78A} (MJLauncherCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/chnz/default/mjolauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {7F8C8173-AD80-4807-AA75-5672F22B4582} (ICSScanner Class) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/ICSScanner37360.cab
O16 - DPF: {94EB57FE-2720-496C-B33F-D9353C6E23F7} (F-Secure Online Scanner 2.1) - http://www.charter.net/files/charter/securitysuite/fscax.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9BDF4724-10AA-43D5-BD15-AEA0D2287303} (ZPA_TexasHoldem Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zpagames/zpa_txhe.cab43895.cab
O16 - DPF: {AB86CE53-AC9F-449F-9399-D8ABCA09EC09} (Get_ActiveX Control) - https://h17000.www1.hp.com/ewfrf-JAVA/Secure/HPGetDownloadManager.ocx
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/yautocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1ACD2D8-7312-4D06-BECD-90EB094D2277} - http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {D77EF652-9A6B-40C8-A4B9-1C0697C6CF41} (TikGames Online Control) - http://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/shapo/shapo.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA2AA6CF-5C7A-4B71-BC3B-C771BB369937} (StadiumProxy Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/StProxy.cab41227.cab
O16 - DPF: {F54C1137-5E34-4B95-95A5-BA56D4D8D743} (Secure Delivery) - http://www.gamespot.com/KDX/kdx.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: RegCompact - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\RegCompact.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - AOL LLC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Comodo Application Agent (CmdAgent) - COMODO - C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\cmdagent.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Nothing there either - I question NoAdware3 as it was once a rogue product

We can try another if you like

Download AVG Anti-Spyware from http://www.ewido.net/en/download/ and save that file to your desktop. Note: This is NOT the Anti Virus from AVG.

When the trial period expires it becomes feature-limited freeware but is still worth keeping as a good on-demand scanner.
1.	Once you have downloaded AVG Anti-Spyware, locate the icon on the desktop and double click it to launch the set up program.
2.	Once the setup is complete you will need run AVG Anti-Spyware and update the definition files.
3.	On the main screen select the icon "Update" then select the "Update now" link.
o	Next select the "Start Update" button. The update will start and a progress bar will show the updates being installed.
4.	Once the update has completed, select the "Scanner" icon at the top of the screen, then select the "Settings" tab.
5.	Once in the Settings screen click on "Recommended actions" and then select "Quarantine".
6.	Under "Reports"
o	Select "Automatically generate report after every scan"
o	Un-Select "Only if threats were found"
Close AVG Anti-Spyware. Do Not run a scan just yet, we will run it in safe mode.
1.	Reboot your computer into Safe Mode. You can do this by restarting your computer and continually tapping the F8 key until a menu appears. Use your up arrow key to highlight Safe Mode then hit enter.

IMPORTANT: Do not open any other windows or programs while AVG Anti-Spyware is scanning as it may interfere with the scanning process:
2.	Launch AVG Anti-Spyware by double clicking the icon on your desktop.
3.	Select the "Scanner" icon at the top and then the "Scan" tab then click on "Complete System Scan".
4.	AVG will now begin the scanning process. Please be patient as this may take a little time.
Once the scan is complete, do the following:
5.	If you have any infections you will be prompted. Then select "Apply all actions."
6.	Next select the "Reports" icon at the top.
7.	Select the "Save report as" button in the lower lef- hand of the screen and save it to a text file on your system (make sure to remember where you saved that file. This is important).
8.	Close AVG Anti-Spyware and reboot your system back into Normal Mode.
Post the log from AVG and a new HiJack log


----------



## KarenSRD (May 8, 2007)

---------------------------------------------------------
AVG Anti-Spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created at:	9:03:53 AM 8/9/2007

+ Scan result:

Nothing found.

::Report end

HiJack This:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:57:17 AM, on 8/9/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\cmdagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\BILLPS~1\WINPAT~1\WinPatrol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\CPF.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = \blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.03.0000.1005\en-xu\stmain.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: HP View - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpdtlk02.dll
O3 - Toolbar: SE-Toolbar - {691AFBC1-3C46-406D-AD22-EB3A0F665FC1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\setoolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-us\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinPatrol] "C:\PROGRA~1\BILLPS~1\WINPAT~1\WinPatrol.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [COMODO Firewall Pro] "C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\CPF.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BackupNotify] c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\backupnotify.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [YSearchProtection] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8 - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - https://install.charter.com/diskless/bin/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {05D44720-58E3-49E6-BDF6-D00330E511D3} (StagingUI Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binFrameWork/v10/StagingUI.cab40641.cab
O16 - DPF: {13EC55CF-D993-475B-9ACA-F4A384957956} (Controller Class) - https://www.windowsonecare.com/install/cli/1.1.1067.14/WinSSWebAgent.CAB
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=39204
O16 - DPF: {193C772A-87BE-4B19-A7BB-445B226FE9A1} (ewidoOnlineScan Control) - http://download.ewido.net/ewidoOnlineScan.cab
O16 - DPF: {200B3EE9-7242-4EFD-B1E4-D97EE825BA53} (VerifyGMN Class) - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn/install/hpobjinstaller_gmn.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {2DFF31F9-7893-4922-AF66-C9A1EB4EBB31} (Rhapsody Player Engine) - http://forms.real.com/real/player/d.../mrkt/rhapx/RhapsodyPlayerEngine_Inst_Win.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {31E68DE2-5548-4B23-88F0-C51E6A0F695E} (Microsoft PID Sniffer) - https://support.microsoft.com/OAS/ActiveX/odc.cab
O16 - DPF: {37DF41B2-61DB-4CAC-A755-CFB3C7EE7F40} - http://esupport.aol.com/help/acp2/engine/aolcoach_core_1.cab
O16 - DPF: {3BB54395-5982-4788-8AF4-B5388FFDD0D8} (ZoneBuddy Class) - http://zone.msn.com/BinFrameWork/v10/ZBuddy.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {49232000-16E4-426C-A231-62846947304B} - http://ipgweb.cce.hp.com/rdqcpc/downloads/sysinfo.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by103fd.bay103.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5736C456-EA94-4AAC-BB08-917ABDD035B3} (ZonePAChat Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/ZPAChat.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase8300.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {6632A7E9-FE1F-43D2-A04A-A15951ED63E0} - http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1127183225093
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {7E980B9B-8AE5-466A-B6D6-DA8CF814E78A} (MJLauncherCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/chnz/default/mjolauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {7F8C8173-AD80-4807-AA75-5672F22B4582} (ICSScanner Class) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/ICSScanner37360.cab
O16 - DPF: {94EB57FE-2720-496C-B33F-D9353C6E23F7} (F-Secure Online Scanner 2.1) - http://www.charter.net/files/charter/securitysuite/fscax.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9BDF4724-10AA-43D5-BD15-AEA0D2287303} (ZPA_TexasHoldem Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zpagames/zpa_txhe.cab43895.cab
O16 - DPF: {AB86CE53-AC9F-449F-9399-D8ABCA09EC09} (Get_ActiveX Control) - https://h17000.www1.hp.com/ewfrf-JAVA/Secure/HPGetDownloadManager.ocx
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/yautocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1ACD2D8-7312-4D06-BECD-90EB094D2277} - http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {D77EF652-9A6B-40C8-A4B9-1C0697C6CF41} (TikGames Online Control) - http://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/shapo/shapo.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA2AA6CF-5C7A-4B71-BC3B-C771BB369937} (StadiumProxy Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/StProxy.cab41227.cab
O16 - DPF: {F54C1137-5E34-4B95-95A5-BA56D4D8D743} (Secure Delivery) - http://www.gamespot.com/KDX/kdx.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: RegCompact - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\RegCompact.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - AOL LLC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Comodo Application Agent (CmdAgent) - COMODO - C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\cmdagent.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Clean








If you feel its is fixed mark it solved via Thread Tools above

Turn off restore points, boot, turn them back on  heres how

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

This clears infected restore points and sets a new, clean one.


----------



## KarenSRD (May 8, 2007)

Well, I guess my problem is something other than malware! Thank you very much for your help, I really appreciate it!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What seems to be the remaining issue Karen?


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

No I think noadware is giving false positives


----------



## KarenSRD (May 8, 2007)

The remaining issue seems to be application hangs. When I'm online I get messages saying internet explorer has experienced a problem and needs to shut down. Then a thing pops up to send a report to Microsoft, then another window pops up saying it's an application hang caused by spyware, viruses or extra add ons. Yesterday a message popped up saying Internet Explorer needed to shut down, but I didn't even have it open. So between those error messages and the NoAdware results, I assumed the problem was a virus or spyware. Maybe it's just Internet Explorer having problems.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

IE Fix - http://windowsxp.mvps.org/IEFIX.htm - Repair - http://www.theeldergeek.com/repair_ie6.htm


----------



## KarenSRD (May 8, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did that fix it?


----------



## KarenSRD (May 8, 2007)

Unfortunately, it didn't. I think my problem isn't due to a virus. Everytime I do something online, it freezes up,and makes some weird noise, then when I restart the computer it's making that same noise. I ran the PC Doctor diagnostics, but it said everything was OK.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Viruses normally do not make noise. Freezing can be caused by overheating, and the weird noise could be your hard drive.

You need to figure out WHERE the weird noise is coming from.


----------

